# A couple from fest



## wannabe photographer (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 24, 2018)

I like these.......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice framing on number 2.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 24, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2018)

the perspective on the first two are great.   but not a huge fan of your processing throughout.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 24, 2018)

Braineack said:


> the perspective on the first two are great.   but not a huge fan of your processing throughout.
> 
> what don't you like,it's too much,too contrast?


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice set overall, but number 2 and 4 stand out for me. IMO processing is a bit like toppings on a sundae, it's matter of personal taste.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2018)

No, in #1 I don't like the obvious haloing around the riders in the sky.

In #1-3, especially 3, there's too much gray.  1-2 look like the mids are too dark, and 3 there's and not a lot of contrast.

in #4, it's just too overdone.  looks like you cranked the sharpness up to 11.












I'd have personally done it more like that above.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 24, 2018)

I really don't now how did i get that halo effect,is this N04 better


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 24, 2018)

Great shots! #2 my favorite - outstanding. I liked the shot to begin with and I also like the braineack edit.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2018)

yeah, i like that edit better and the removal of the messy background.

I still think #1 is fantastic...


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 24, 2018)

#2 is what "Street" photography is about.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I like these.......



Yeah, I do too,mostly.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 25, 2018)

I like this set quite a bit, great detail in #1.  You've made it look like a fun event.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 1, 2018)

#2 nominated photo of the month


----------

